
Ask HN: What to do for a viable career path? - throwaway_yc
I am a wantrepreneur. For over 10 years, I have wanted to start something.<p>I am 31 now.<p>I am learning Python for web dev. My progress are damn slow. It seems I would need a year to achieve what a good programmer could do in a week.<p>Creating a successful business seems to me like the only viable career path to me.<p>And I have nerver learned to do anything else. So the only thing left is to create some things, and be successful enough in at least one to make a living out of it.<p>What should I do?
======
hitsurume
Don't start a business for the sake of starting a business. Find a problem to
solve, whether its your own or someone elses, and make sure someone will
actually PAY to have that problem solved. Lastly, and most importantly, just
because you want success doesn't mean you'll ever get it. Our society
celebrates the lucky and ignores the many many more who failed.

------
JamesBarney
Coding isn't the only path to starting a software company. Sales is also a
very important if not more important than coding when creating a company. And
if selling comes easier than coding you might want to try investing in that
skill set.

------
vladojsem
I give you one advice that can save you a lot of time and the effort. Find the
business partner who understands Sales. You are developer which is great, but
you wouldn't want to invest your time to learn the Sales. And you can bet it
would take a time.

